# Puff Embroidery



## butkovich83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Guys 

Looking for someone with information on puff embroidery. We've started playing with it in our shop, but we haven't been able to successfully get an order done because of different reasons (mostly because the flat bill hats are giving us major issues). However, I have a new customer that is wanting their logo puff embroidered, but the logo has large chunks (almost 1.5" wide in some areas). Is it possible to do puff on an area with that size of width? As far as I've seen, doing a satin stitch over .5" is problematic... but a fill stitch would just press down on the puff and negate the whole effect, wouldn't it?

Any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

HI Jillian, On my ZSK machine the maximum stitch length is 12.7mm, Satin stitches really shouldn't be over 7mm.

Can you post an image of the design? Can some parts be flat and others puff?

Might be able to help you further once the image has been posted .

Cheers


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

i've been doing hats for a while now. here are 2 good info for you to use. goto allstitch.com and get yourself the 6mm 3d puff. the hat to use is yupoong flatbill hat. its bill comes shorter than the regular flatbills. goodluck.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

No, you should not be going over 10 mm on the stitch length. It will put to much strain on your machine. I have Tajima Neo2 that has max @ 12 mm, but I would like to avoid doing it. You can do stuff to your machine to make that bigger, but then again, it puts too much strain on the pantogram.

Make sure you use hat needle plate or put something on the top of the regular needle plate to shorten the distance between the hat and the needle plate. Less hat bounce. Slow the machine down.


----------



## customcaps (Mar 27, 2009)

Check on here.

U can try a fill stitch

here is a sample of a full 3d logo with fill stitch.

Seems like it is not raised but in real life it is.

If u need help trying to get you hats done contact me



Portfolio


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with custom caps. If it gets too long converts to fill even in Puff. Much more durable !


----------



## butkovich83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I've tried replying to a few posts, but they all say they're pending approval? Maybe because I tried including a picture? Still new to this board 

I'll give this a shot, thank you all very much!!


----------



## StitchesByJosie (Nov 22, 2010)

Embroidering for years, just got the nerve to do Puff 3D on hats... That being said, I tried it with regular 2mm foam from the craft store it looks awesome. Wanted to see if anyone has any insight as to the difference between the foam sheets from say Michaels or Walmart and "embroidery foam". Or am I ok to continue using it?

thanks so much!!!

Josie


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

StitchesByJosie said:


> Embroidering for years, just got the nerve to do Puff 3D on hats... That being said, I tried it with regular 2mm foam from the craft store it looks awesome. Wanted to see if anyone has any insight as to the difference between the foam sheets from say Michaels or Walmart and "embroidery foam". Or am I ok to continue using it?
> 
> thanks so much!!!
> 
> Josie


Josie, Have a read of RickyJ's Comments towards then end of the thread.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t213004.html

Thanks


----------

